# Air bag suspension



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Thought I would check in here and see if anyone has but in the air bag suspension up front on your dodge CTD's I have had 3 dodge's now and all sage really bad with a V plow on them I have but the Timbrens in but I b ut my last truck the hole front end had to be replace (ball joints, tie rods, tie rod ends, u joints) I really do no think the took a lot of the weight off the seal piece of crap busings why they did this I have no clue at least Ford and Chevy have greasable bushings,

I whould think that putting the air bag suspension in would take more weight off those bushings or at least cushin them better?
SO like I said just seeing if any of you have done that and what you think?
Dodge really must put a heavier front endin under these trucks!!!


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

the only air bags for the front that i know of are the Kelderman which runs $1200


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i agree, how hard is it to put greasable ball joints and tie rod ends in these trucks. At least they uprgraded the track bar from the 2nd gens. when its my turn for ball joints i am going to use moog greaseable ones  do you run any weight in the back of the trucks? i would put atleast 1000 lbs in the back of the bed:waving:


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

there are other air suspension products out there I'll just have to keep lookin

and ya always run around the weight of the blade as counter weight in the back.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

littleo92;647916 said:


> there are other air suspension products out there I'll just have to keep lookin
> 
> and ya always run around the weight of the blade as counter weight in the back.


which ones? i too would like to know.ussmileyflagtymusic


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

there all differant kind I do' nt know the names off hand there on ebay and you can find them on craigslist,


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

for the front of a dodge?

and the air sys wont take any weight off the front axle, just not jar it as much. weight behind the rear axle will help some


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Yep just learn that from a nother post well F$$%$ there goes that Idea


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

im guessing your talkin about the air not takin weight off?

im still not finding front air sys for a dodge


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

well im commin up empty on the front air sys for dodge


----------



## big flounder (Nov 26, 2004)

*coil spacers*

75-100$ on ebay just got 2 sets needed coil compressor to get them in. get the nice bolt in ones with powdercoat I got the 2.5 inch but the 2 inch would have worked fine


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

big flounder;652601 said:


> 75-100$ on ebay just got 2 sets needed coil compressor to get them in. get the nice bolt in ones with powdercoat I got the 2.5 inch but the 2 inch would have worked fine


were are talking about air systems suspension not the metal spacer for the leveling kit


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

What about making a set of rear air shocks fit the front. All you need is the length, maximum travel distance and the style of the front shock mounts. Or cross referance some part #'s.

Actually after re reading the post the air bags/shocks will not relieve any of the weight from the front of the truck. It will only give it an higher ride height. To reduce the stress (weight) on the front the only way is to shift the centre of gravity of the vehivle to the rear. This can be achieved by adding rear ballast. This issue is magnified due to the weight of the 5.9 CTD.


----------



## big flounder (Nov 26, 2004)

*air bag system*

do you want the front of the truck not to sag or do you just want an air bag system for the sake of having one


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

the oringinal post was about someone trying to take weight off the front. they reaziazed that air sys would have nothing to do with taking weight off but just help the ride. it was then said that there were a lot of different options for the front of a dodge 25/3500 as far as air sys go. i said that i only know of one (kelderman) and then someone said there were many. then someone posted about just the metal spacer, which has nothing to do with wat we are talking aobut.

all the rear shocks that i have found (air shock combo) have a loop style upper and lower connection. the dodge has a stem upper connection. so unless you can find some kind of loop to stem converter and still have enough room to fit the shock and the converter plus travel i dont see it.

what it mainly was about was the air system for the front of a dodge, and where are all these other ones are that they keep saying are out there.


----------



## big flounder (Nov 26, 2004)

*coil spring spacers*

Guy has three dodge trucks that sag in the front. after not finding any air shock solutions I bought 2 sets of coil spacers that worked perfect. I will order 2 more sets for my other trucks. air bag solution was a dead end thats why I went with coil spacers. The timbrens only keep the springs from lowering to the bump stop.4 sets(8) coil spacers 525.00$


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

glad you got what you needed.....


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

http://www.fsip.com/riderite/rrkit/kit.php?rri=249&rfk=1004


----------



## onebadplowtruck (Nov 3, 2008)

Yea......i understand the want for an airbag setup on the front of a CUMMINS dodge but unless the raised height that the coils spacers add to the truck bothers the truck owner I have yet to find a better solution (and never a cheaper one) than coil spacers. My truck and 3 customers trucks that i've installed them in sit just like stock with the plow up and on the front. One of the original post's complaints was a couple of dodge trucks with V-plows that were sagging in the front. Dollars and cents wise and time comsumtion taken into consideration you cant beat simple 1.5" or 2" spacer. And personally i would trust and air-bag set-up or spacers before i trusted an air "shock" to hold the front of my diesel dodge up. They just dont seem heavy duty enough to be up to the job......but that is only opinion


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

i was more jsut showing that they just started making them.

i would put a 1" spacer and s set of those air shocks and be done.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well,have you thought about getting some heavier duty front springs?
This might be the best solution,only downside is that the truck will drive like a....truck!! lol
Also,according to Dodge,the sealed "U" joints,and anything that is not greaseable is supposed to be "better" quality.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

i am trying to make that choice myself. 

"plow" springs: cost about $260 and rougher ride i guess---------gives 1-1 1/2" lift

spacer: cost about >$100 raises up truck so that the truck looks "normal" with plow on---same springs just higher truck.

spacer with air shocks: $$$ but the ability to air up or down and prob help the ride


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

why not buy lighter plows, maybe your putting too much weight on the front end to begin with ??? just a thought.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

this thread has gone so many ways lol off topic back on topic and so on..........

im not worried about the weight. plus the only way to go lighter (enough to matter) is a reg str8 blade. I myself want the SS V plow and others like the XLS type.

i just think the truck would look better, plow on and off, with a 1" spacer and i think the air shocks would give a better ride.

also with the CTD the only plow they say i should get is the 7'6" str8 blade................not going to happen.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

there you have it.


----------

